# Is IRCAM SPAT really 64-bit on Windows?



## antoniopandrade (Aug 23, 2012)

'Cause I'm trying to load it up here on my VEP 5 64-bit instance and it doesn't show up. Could be my own stupidity (I really hope so). It's pretty clearly stated on Flux's website that the plug is 64-bit compatible on Windows systems, so what am I doing wrong? The installer only seems to install one version of the vst plug in the program files (x86) directory, so it all points to just a 32-bit version... I'm a little bit confused here, and considering asking for a refund. I demo'd it on my Mac in 32-bit and absolutely loved Spat, so I really wish I can use it in my PC slave, where I can actually stretch it's legs a bit.

Anyone using Spat in 64-bit Win7?


----------



## Daryl (Aug 23, 2012)

Nope, it isn't.

D


----------



## antoniopandrade (Aug 23, 2012)

UGH. So I guess when Flux says "Available in 32-bits and 64-bits" they mean bit DEPTH? 

The fact that it's actually 64-bits precision on Win and not on Mac makes it even more misleading...


----------



## antoniopandrade (Aug 23, 2012)

OK, that's actually not a deal-breaker since I can still load it up in a 32-bit VEP instance on the same PC (didn't know you could load 32-bit and 64-bit versions at the same time, don't think you can do that on a Mac). Since I'm planning on using them with SM instruments, which aren't particularly RAM-hungry, I'm ok with that for now.

btw, thx Daryl for the clarification. Spat is really an amazing tool.


----------



## Daryl (Aug 23, 2012)

antoniopandrade @ Thu Aug 23 said:


> UGH. So I guess when Flux says "Available in 32-bits and 64-bits" they mean bit DEPTH?
> 
> The fact that it's actually 64-bits precision on Win and not on Mac makes it even more misleading...


No, it's talking about the operating systems that it works on.

D


----------



## Daryl (Aug 23, 2012)

antoniopandrade @ Thu Aug 23 said:


> OK, that's actually not a deal-breaker since I can still load it up in a 32-bit VEP instance on the same PC (didn't know you could load 32-bit and 64-bit versions at the same time, don't think you can do that on a Mac).


AFAIK you can do that in both Windows and OSX, because there are two server applications, and both can connect to 32bit and 64 sequencers.

D


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Aug 23, 2012)

SPAT was working fine inside Cubase 5.5 and 6 (64-bit without Jbridge) with occasional glitches (soft).

However, as of 6.5 update it does not even launch. I have notified them about this and they said there is a known issue with Cubase 6.5 and that they are working on it.

Jbridge does not work with SPAT.

VE Pro is the best option right now.

I am also disappointed that u-he Diva also does not work when I am working on large projects. 

Even on moderate projects at 60% CPU and 6 GB RAM loaded, Diva no longer produces any sound.

This was not an issue before I upgraded to Cubase 6.5

Now I am wondering, why I did it! I hate it because I really like SPAT and Diva. 



Best,

Tanuj.


----------



## Resoded (Aug 23, 2012)

vibrato @ 23rd August 2012 said:


> SPAT was working fine inside Cubase 5.5 and 6 (64-bit without Jbridge) with occasional glitches (soft).
> 
> However, as of 6.5 update it does not even launch. I have notified them about this and they said there is a known issue with Cubase 6.5 and that they are working on it.
> 
> ...



I think this thread can possibly solve your problems with Diva Tanuj. 

http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic ... d200295777


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Aug 24, 2012)

Erik - Thank YOU so much for that link!

I wonder why they havn't posted these links on their website?

I am using Diva on three different scores at the moment, its addictive!


Thanks.


Tanuj.


----------



## devastat (Aug 24, 2012)

The 64-bit version of SPAT should be not far of, I asked about it from FLUX on June and got this reply:

"There will be 64-bit versions of SPAT, we are working on 64-bit porting as we speak, and the release will start in 1-3 months."


----------

